# ALBINO CARPET PYTHONS!!



## PAUL_1 (Nov 4, 2003)

What does everyone think about albino carpet pythons?
I have a friend who has a couple of clutches of albino darwin carpets just hatched and i was wondering what your thoughts were on this? 
Do you think the dollar value on them would match that of the green python or perhaps more ? 
How many people out there would love an albino carpet?
I am just testing the water as such as i would like to get hold of a pair myself and was wondering what people think they would be worth?
This is a world first as far as i know!
I await your replies

Paul


----------



## NoOne (Nov 4, 2003)

They wouldn't worth as much as a Green python, you have to think they are just a white(ish) carpet python, unlike green pythons carpets are easy to breed and in a few years when the juvis are at breeding age they will be everywhere.
Greens have their high price because there maybe 2 or 3 clutches a year and it's been that way for a long time.

I think they would go for $1000 ea maybe a bit more the only person whose going to make any money out of it would be the original breeder, he might get 2 or 3 more clutches by the time the first clutch is at breeding age. They wouldn't be a good investment IMO, but it all really depends on they popularity, if people like them then the price will stay up.

If you want them for something different then they would be the way to go, personally i think a nice darwin with well contrasting markings is better looking than a white snake.


----------



## frodo (Nov 4, 2003)

from what ive read albino pythons only stay popular for a limited amount of time you may pay $1000 for one now but in a few years you maybe lucky to get $500 or even less for it, id rather spend that kind of money on a BHP but thats just my opinion. There was a big thing for albino Burmese pythons and they were going for thousands over in the US and now you can purchase them for $100.


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 4, 2003)

Are these tru albinos?
or simply just a hypo?

IMO I think a true amelanistic carpet would have a good market value so long as there is no trace of side effects or ill health.As already stated the market will crash in years to come just like has happened with corns,burmese etc,BUT the price crash of these animals didnt happen over a 1 year period either.They will reach good dollars for several years before plummeting to a realistic average price mark.You must also remember that the clutches produced from your friends carpets may only be hetz for the amelanistic gene and this will be less value than a true albino.Either way at the end of the day they are only worth what the dealer asks for them and what the customers are willing to pay...

PS 
I dont see how anyone could put a $1000 price tag on them if it is a first,even as a rough starting figure I think you would still be far from close.The fact is they would be worth virtually whatever they can fetch.Look at the albino olive,just the hetz for that gene are/were fetching excellent dollars (even if they were deformed/dying and not producing albino offspring etc)


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 4, 2003)

Paul,
I would say that they would be worth US$100,000+ in the US, if they were albino's and not Hets, but as they are in Australia with no chance of export, I agree with RR, as much as people will pay, but I would personally pay Au$3,000-$5000 for albino's and AU$1000-$1500 for 100% het for albino in the first year, from the first clutch!

Anychance you can get some pic's to show us of the clutch's that have just hatched??

Neil


----------



## saikrett (Nov 4, 2003)

can you gat any pics?


----------



## seth (Nov 4, 2003)

yeah i wouldnt mind one but i cant sfford $1000 for a snake so if there is any freebies going look my way lol!!!!!


----------



## Brodie (Nov 4, 2003)

well....not the first albino carpet in captivity..but definetly first breeding one of the parents i assume is the one that belongs to twp and is on contract till late next year?..


----------



## Bendragon (Nov 4, 2003)

Interested...hrm, YES
Willing to pay what he'll be asking...Probably not..
I'll stick with NoOne on this one, the only person standing to make money for them is the original breeder, he's got a licence to print money for about 3 years tops !
Even the Albino NT in Pythons of the World wasn't that white (not $1000 worth of white anyhoo)... In saying that

CAN I HAVE ONE ?


----------



## jake0476 (Nov 4, 2003)

it is a quite an interesting subject and everyone has a personal view but me personally would like a differnt coloured species but i wouldnt pay anything more than $500 as like eveyone said in a couple of years time there will be aloy more breeding so its not going thats going to be rare.. everyone would like one, well im guessing they would.... well i would like one but i cant see people paying $1000 +. If i was to spend around the $1000 i would go a bhp but thats a personal preference.


----------



## Brodie (Nov 4, 2003)

umm its going to be many many years before they readily available like a couple of decades


----------



## Morelia_man (Nov 4, 2003)

what is everyone talking about?? if their was no health risks and no danger to the offspring if bred then i would happily pay $1000 for an albino specimen


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 4, 2003)

eh, give me a naturally coloured animal anyday. But it is generally a sign of a viberant captive population when color mutations start appearing


----------



## NoOne (Nov 4, 2003)

Couple of decades?????? If the albino gene is recessive, try like 5yrs, NT carpets aren't hard to breed and can produce fair size clutches, use one albino male over several normal females in a season. Not forgetting the albino females.
If they had small clutches or were hard to breed then the price would stay up.

Like MM said will the these animals be heathly? The albino olives fetched a high price but the bloodline wasn't strong and the original male sired something like 30 young from several breedings(not much for an olive), it is often the case with albinos at first.

It's hard to put a price on something not yet for sale.
If it were me i would try and get as much as i could for them, if you get presented with a way to make money doing something you love and don't take it then your a fool.

I would expect to see high prices on them, just don't expect it to last.


----------



## pythonss (Nov 5, 2003)

*white carpets.*

hi everyone..

as the thread has sugested the animal is one in the same...eg the one that use to be in the territory and was wild caught is in a private collection in s.a weather that is on a loan deal and going back to the territory i have no idea. and yeah it is a veriagarta.

the thing with breeding 1 albino with one normal is that most if not all will be wont be visual albino and will be hetz.. unless you know how and have the time to produce a stable line of albinos from this wont be basic

the dollar value will be what sombody is prepared to pay and thats really the bottome line..As we all saw with the out ragous prices stuck on the heads of the het albino olives from out of the territory people in australia just arnt into that game yet. in america with no legislation or licencing maybe but we as a reptile keeping country are far from that stage as yet.

just my views..

cheers paul.


----------



## marc (Nov 5, 2003)

I am not real fond of albinos and wouldnt pay a cent for them


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 5, 2003)

The thread makes out as if Albino carpets would maybe available for sale, however paul(pythonss) is right in saying that if the animal on loan has been bred with a normal, then there probably wouldn't be many albino animals,maybe none, more Hets and normals.
The snake on loan must be a male, as the thread mentions two clutches.

It's not totally discountable of course that someone does actually own 1 or more pure albino animals and didn't want to make them known about until he had bred them.
Many Questions we ask........????? PAUL 1 have you any answers for us??

Neil


----------



## sarahbell (Nov 5, 2003)

hey paul
if they are true albinos(white with red eyes) and your friend does have 2 clutchces of them and wants to sell them we would be extremely interseted as im a huge freak fan
if all this is so pls pm me more about them


----------



## Fangs (Nov 5, 2003)

Hmmm I'm wondering if Paul goes under any other nic/nics in here.WERD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## byjungle (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Fangs (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey byjungle that link of yours is going to Wattsos gallery.Think ya might wanna fix it.


----------



## byjungle (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Fangs fixed! Sorry wattso, dont know how my link was changed


----------



## snakehunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Thats not what i call an albino, must be pure white in my books, still it is quite a nice looking snake, especially if the yellow could be intensified to contrast more with the white
I would buy one, but the price would need to be reasonable


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 5, 2003)

Snakehunter,
Generally albino's are like the one in the photo above, and usually the pure white snakes that you occasionally see are Leucistic with black or dark blue eyes.

Neil


----------



## PAUL_1 (Nov 11, 2003)

*ALBINO CARPETS*

Hello again everyone!
I guess that by the response that these little beauties will be in demand.
I know that for a fact , my friend with the carpets has been breeding them for around 5 years to achieve clutches of both male and female albino carpets as well as hets.
He did start with an original female and worked from there. It has been a long road although the end result is well worth it, well for him anyway.
Albino means that an animal lacks black pigment.
Must go , so talk again soon.
Paul


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 11, 2003)

Paul 1,
You haven't really answered many of our questions.
Does your friends original snake originate from the snake in the photo above? or another Albino that we don't know about?
When will your friend be selling them?
Have you got any photo's of the hatchlings?

I eagerly wait your response(and the photo's! LOL!)

Neil


----------



## byjungle (Nov 11, 2003)

......


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 11, 2003)

Edit


----------



## Brodie (Nov 11, 2003)

When i read his post i thought 'bull****; and i still think that


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 11, 2003)

twenty bucks each and only if you can supply an unrelated pair


----------



## pythonss (Nov 12, 2003)

*albinos*

hi everyone..

brodie i can tell you its no bullpoo..

weather paul 1 is the breeder under a differant name, i doubt it very much . the breeder with the animal in question has been in the game for a while and has many contacts and wouldnt be gauging the value on here. He knows what he has and what the off spring will be worth when the time comes.

i am unsure of just how many clutchs he has produced from her but this year woundnt be the first. As for albino babies from the female i dont know for sure, for me to state the numbers would be purely here say.

the albino veriagarta in barkers book, the territory reptile park, the private collection and the pic of mathew bonnets that has been previously posted is all one and the same.

cheers paul.


----------



## PAUL_1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hello again
I am sorry if i have been frustrating certain people with my absence and lack of answers to date.
The truth is that i don't lie and what Paul pythonss has said is correct.
The animal in the pic is the original wild caught female and as far as i am aware, this was a world first in the breeding of albino carpets. Carpets being the operative word. The proof will be shown here with a pic very soon i hope and you can eat your words. I am not the breeder of these animals although i wish i was. The reason for me asking for opinions is in fact that i was seriously thinking of purchasing a pair of these beautiful animals and was seeing what people think they are worth?
In fact i don't know who originally came up with the dollar value of $1000 but from what i know they will be going for around $5000 - $6000 each!!
Maybe i should have not said anything although i thought it was exciting and that it would be a good topic of conversation and also to let everyone out there know what to expect in the future.
Once again i thank you for your feedback and talk again soon.
Paul


----------



## frodo (Nov 14, 2003)

thats alot of money for a snake even if it is white!!!
Still rather a BHP


----------



## NCHERPS (Nov 14, 2003)

Paul 1,
I think that sometimes you can dangle a carrot for so long, but unless you hand it over the horse will get bored and walk off!

If it is true and it sounds like it is then good, it is something that the breeder should be very proud of, and good on him.

If I was the breeder I sure wouldn't want people letting the world know about the breeding through third parties that don't hand over the carrot, no offence mean't, but it is just very frustrating sometimes particularly in this case.
Anyway, I look forward to seeing the photo's and eventually finding out who the breeder is, and shaking his hand as it is an amazing achievement.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Bendragon (Nov 14, 2003)

At 5-6K, I hope he has a lot of patience


----------



## Brodie (Nov 14, 2003)

they will selll soo quick ben,.,,,,,,no bullpoo!!!!!!! well thats great paul if only i had the money!~


----------



## Morelia_man (Nov 14, 2003)

i agree their brodie! i would definately buy a pair if only i had the cash... i think they are well worth it


----------



## Brodie (Nov 15, 2003)

i know something you's dont know...


----------



## Bendragon (Nov 16, 2003)

or say you do....


----------



## Bendragon (Mar 9, 2004)

Old post, but any new info ?
or was it all just bullpoo


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 9, 2004)

From what I understand, albino's are pure white, with red eyes. They have ZERO pigmentation, none at all. Then there is Leucistic, which get whiter with age.


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 9, 2004)

I agree with Jake0476 in that I personally wouldn't be prepared to pay any more then mid hundreds. I mean why would you buy something like that for that price when you can get yourself a GTP ? For me I am more interested in finding something with nice markings more then the colour, But in the long run it is each to his\her own. I wouldn't mind one but at a reasonable price.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2004)

I would buy a lambourghini.....if only I had the money.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 10, 2004)

Aint no bullpoo.............


----------



## moosenoose (May 23, 2004)

Can you believe the Albino Olive deal on the Herp Shop has now been SOLD!? Who? What ? When? Where? Why? 40 grand I recall the price being!


----------



## dobermanmick (May 23, 2004)

But is that how much they got ?


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2004)

????Would it be worth it at even 20 grand?????


----------



## BROWNS (May 24, 2004)

For those who haven't seen them here's a pic of two juvenile albino carpets.They are both nearly all gold...beautiful animals!!!!


----------



## regenold (May 24, 2004)

i think are beautiful animals, and so is the pic posted up of the other carpet


----------



## bigguy (May 24, 2004)

Hi guys,

I can assure you these are true albino carpets. It is a falicy to think albinos are all pure white. This will only occur if the animal has no markings such as the Olives. In the case of these carpets and my inland beardeds, the markings appear yellow, but you still have the pink eyes.

The owner of these albino Darwin Carpets has been establishing this line for quite a few years and has put a lot of work into them. The 2 clutches he had this year, as I have heard , are not his first.

From what I have read, he will start to offer babies for sale in 2005. He has very smartly been building a large breeding colony so he can dominate the market for at least the first 3 years after release. And so he should. He paid a lot the the origional and has put a lot of work into the breeding line, and deserves the rewards.

Wether people will pay the dollars mentioned is uncertain, but I bet he will have no trouble selling them at the stated price for at least the first 2 to 3 years. And unlike the Olive line, these appear to be very healthy indeed.


----------



## instar (May 24, 2004)

Very nice lookers !


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2004)

would you purchase one urself bob?i personally would pay $2000 for a hatchy at the start but by then i would have to be in a good position to fork out that kind of money which hopefully i will be. and good luck to hjim seems like he has got onto a winner with that line


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2004)

also Bob just wandering do you breed these albino beardeds? if so how much are they? and also have you got a pic to show us as they sound interesting


----------



## bigguy (May 24, 2004)

Ricko, Yes for the right price I would by them. I think they look quite stunning. And I have heard they are very healthy animals as well. For those wanting them, just wait a few years. The price will have to fall to a more reasonable level.

As for my Albino Beardeds, these had a disaster with my next door neighbour spraying poison while they were outside sunbaking in repteriums. All 17 died within a few days of the spraying.

My female has failed to have any eggs since her first 3 clutches. Why???. Who knows but I will keep on trying to get more hopefully oneday.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (May 24, 2004)

What!!!! Surely your neighbour would have known that you keep/sell reptiles? Didn't they think to warn you first. Damn, I would have went off my head. Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## snakehunter (May 25, 2004)

Bob, what about the albino maccy, it is all white, yet they are a patterned python?


----------



## Ricko (May 25, 2004)

hey snakehunter have you got a pic of that albino maccy?? it might be leucistic which are patternless im pretty sure. has it got red eyes?


----------



## JunglePython (May 25, 2004)

Breeding up a large amount first is definately smart for the breeder. Whilst the initial rush is on to buy them people wont realize just how many are being sold at the initial price. 

Seeing that in the past few years anyone could have sourced many adult darwins and these could be producing craploads of albinoes by the time joe public gets any return on their initial investment.

I think the price will drop quickly compared to greens or womas.


----------



## snakehunter (May 25, 2004)

Sorry ricko no pic


----------



## snakehunter (May 25, 2004)

heres the story behind the albino maccy, not much detail though http://www.ten.com.au/library/documents/ALBINO PYTHON.doc

says down the bottom to contact queensland parks and wildlife for more info


----------



## jungle_inc (May 25, 2004)

Hi Guys, if you want the breeding history along with many pictures of the albino darwins, have a look at the website http://www.southernxreptiles.com/ , under Blondie, it has a good description of the breeding program along with numerous pictures.

Regards

Mark


----------

